# Honda HRX GCV 190 rebuild



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Good afternoon all. I was using my Honda HRX GCV190 to mow my dads yard and I got about 4 bags in when it randomly died. Upon closer inspection I saw some fresh engine oil down on the mower deck. Looked closer and saw that the breather tube was disconnected from the back of the intake box and was leaking out oil.

Part number 1 on this diagram: https://www.ereplacementparts.com/honda-gcv160-type-a1avin-gjae10000019999999-small-engine-parts-c-37657_37658_37988_37768.html

I have checked spark plug (newly replaced), Drained the carb (no oil or residue). I plugged the tube back into the back of the intake box , but still won't run. Seems that there is more white smoke coming from the intake side without the filter on when I try to start it. Any idea what may be the culprit? Wondering if it might be an easy fix or to look for a new mower/motor. Thank you all in advance!


----------



## corneliani (Apr 2, 2019)

Mine stalled the same way in the middle of a mow last week and I was thinking it was the gas I just bought. I removed the fuel tank & dumped out the fuel, replaced the fuel filter/strainer in case it was plugged, cleaned the tank & fuel lines all the way through the carb... replaced the spark plug, changed the oil and air filters while at it .. and it still won't start !!
I just ordered a new carb since it's easier to replace than troubleshoot these stupid parts and I"m hoping it was just the ethanol (maybe i'll learn my lesson this time?).
I'm hoping this will resolve it. I don't see oil anywhere it shouldn't be. That's about all I know how to do is replace parts. Not too good on diagnosis.


----------



## david_ (Aug 22, 2019)

Can you perform a compression check? You confirmed you're getting spark?


----------



## girevik (Jan 8, 2021)

From what I've seen there are a TON of different parts variation within the Honda models even within the same series. If you need to order something that's not just a regular maintenance item make sure you have the full model and serial number.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

david_ said:


> Can you perform a compression check? You confirmed you're getting spark?


Good call on compression. I'll work on getting a compression guage. To test spark, remove the plug with plug wire still attached and crank to see spark?


----------



## girevik (Jan 8, 2021)

You can get a cheap spark tester from Harbor Freight for $3.99.

See if your local auto parts store had a compression gauge for Rent/Loaner. If you don't do much engine work that might be a better option depending on what plug adapters it comes with.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

girevik said:


> You can get a cheap spark tester from Harbor Freight for $3.99.
> 
> See if your local auto parts store had a compression gauge for Rent/Loaner. If you don't do much engine work that might be a better option depending on what plug adapters it comes with.


Thank you for that info!


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

girevik said:


> You can get a cheap spark tester from Harbor Freight for $3.99.
> 
> See if your local auto parts store had a compression gauge for Rent/Loaner. If you don't do much engine work that might be a better option depending on what plug adapters it comes with.


I grabbed the spark tester from harbor freight and it looks like i'm not getting any fire to the plug. took a video while pulling and then i took the gas shelf/starter off and tried turning it over with a drill and no spark. replace the coil?


----------



## girevik (Jan 8, 2021)

Disconnect the kill wire first then retest. If you still get no spark then it's almost surely the coil.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

girevik said:


> Disconnect the kill wire first then retest. If you still get no spark then it's almost surely the coil.


Well crap. Disconnected the kill switch and it's got fire now


----------



## girevik (Jan 8, 2021)

Check the dead man's handle. I know on my rotary that cable sticks and have to manipulate it sometimes to make it start.


----------



## pgm (10 mo ago)

Try a valve adjustment if you haven't tuned that up recently. Or maybe it's a sheared flywheel key but doubtful unless you hit something, but worth adding to the checklist.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

pgm said:


> Try a valve adjustment if you haven't tuned that up recently. Or maybe it's a sheared flywheel key but doubtful unless you hit something, but worth adding to the checklist.


I'll look at the valve clearances after I pull the valve cover off to do the pressure test. The one thing that is throwing me off is the crankcase breather tube was loose from the back of the intake box and some oil was coming out of it.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

girevik said:


> Check the dead man's handle. I know on my rotary that cable sticks and have to manipulate it sometimes to make it start.


Doesn't appear to have any issues with the dead man's handle.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

The saga continues. Compression seems ok at 115 psi. We have spark. Fuel line was split but didn't appear to all the way through/leaking. Replaced anyway, still not cranking. Insert to the gas tank was in the tank. Fuel filter looked clear.

I did take the carb off and cleaned it a few mows ago, but it's ran perfect since this issue.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Does the engine attemp to start if a little gas is poured into the carb?


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

GreenLand said:


> Does the engine attemp to start if a little gas is poured into the carb?


are you saying tilt it on the side and pour gas in from the intake valve behind the filter?


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Yes into the carburetor behind the air intake that holds the filter. Just a few table spoons. Then set the mower back down and try to start link normal.



adidasUNT8 said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> > Does the engine attemp to start if a little gas is poured into the carb?
> ...


----------



## Theycallmemrr (May 16, 2019)

GreenLand said:


> Yes into the carburetor behind the air intake that holds the filter. Just a few table spoons. Then set the mower back down and try to start link normal.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or use starting fluid. Is the carb getting and delivering gas?


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

Theycallmemrr said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> > Yes into the carburetor behind the air intake that holds the filter. Just a few table spoons. Then set the mower back down and try to start link normal.
> ...


the bottom of the carb is always filling with fluid when I pull the drain. Just did now as well.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Good deal. I wonder if the gas ever goes into the engine from there. Is the spark plug wet when you try to start?



adidasUNT8 said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> > GreenLand said:
> ...


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

GreenLand said:


> Good deal. I wonder if the gas ever goes into the engine from there. Is the spark plug wet when you try to start?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a great question. Every time i pull it the spark plug looks dry. I did order a replacement carb, but it didn't the additional nub on top where the automatic choke part connects. It looks a little different, so I just cleaned it up a little and put it back together. Ran just fine for a few more hours and then this happened. When it stopped I tried to start it again immediately, and then I went to inspect it (to see if it may be out of gas) and then that's when I saw the crankcase breather tube detached from back of intake box and oil draining out of it.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Ok. I would try a little gas or starting fluid and go from there.


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

GreenLand said:


> Ok. I would try a little gas or starting fluid and go from there.


Well I gave it a go with starter fluid and no dice.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

How old is this mower, also does it sit in the rain? 
I notice earlier you said you disconnected the kill wire and got spark. What color and how bright was the spark?

Have you tried with the kill wire disconnected like when you found spark?

The flywheel key could of broken. That would give the same symptoms as the spark timing would be thrown off.



adidasUNT8 said:


> GreenLand said:
> 
> 
> > Ok. I would try a little gas or starting fluid and go from there.
> ...


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

The spark was fairly bright orange but not as bright as when I tried it on my troybilt I think. I just pulled kill wire and it is the same as with it plugged in. Hasn't sat in the rain since I've had it, which has been a couple weeks. Mowed/scalped probably 8 yards with it.



GreenLand said:


> How old is this mower, also does it sit in the rain?
> I notice earlier you said you disconnected the kill wire and got spark. What color and how bright was the spark?
> 
> Have you tried with the kill wire disconnected like when you found spark?
> ...


----------



## adidasUNT8 (Jul 23, 2020)

So an update... Pulled the nut off the top of the flywheel. The key looked fine. I pulled the carb out and checked it.. everything looked fine. I tiightenedup the dead man handle a little, but still left the wire off. In a moment of genius/ignorance, I used a drill to try to turn it over. After about 15 seconds it appeared to almost start and flung the drill out of my hand. :: facepalm :: Put it back together and tried to pull start it. Cranked on the 6th time. Now appears to be running fine. Went ahead and mowed the backyard to keep it running for a little bit. Not sure what I fixed or if I fixed anything at this point. I'll try to finish my dad's yard up tomorrow.


----------



## GreenLand (May 23, 2019)

Nice! You fixed it! Lol. Good times &#127867;


----------

